# Miscellaneous Category



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

Perhaps we could have a Misc. category for pics related to the site (i.e Squadron insignias) but don't fit precisely under any of the existing category


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 4, 2004)

I think that in pictures section there must be another category that it will sound like aircraft profiles. 
I saw many of these pics in the misc. category I think that we must separate them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

and bring back the album search...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

That was a suggestion a while back rebel - dont think anyone ever got round to doing it though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

well that's the administrators for you................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

Yep, if only a certain Super Moderator with lots of time to do stuff would be promoted to do these kind of things...hint hint...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 5, 2004)

What's the difference between a moderator and a supermoderator anyway?


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 6, 2004)

ok guys I know that it is boring but someone must do it... Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway what a moderator is supposed to do?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Moderators just help keep the place tidy, Admin do the big changes and stuff 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 6, 2004)

rebel8303 said:


> ok guys I know that it is boring but someone must do it... Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyway what a moderator is supposed to do?



They stop all the little kiddiewinks from writing nasty rude words on the walls.....

DRINK! ARSE FECK! GIRLS!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Father Jack Hackett, one of the great comedy characters


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think that the photo section could be organized better when it was early and it hadn't that vast amount of photos into it. Why there are three different sections for "Black and white pictures of WWII" anyway?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2004)

Because they were getting big - having 6000 pictures in one section would be overkill. When the Colour photos reach about 2000 another section will be started for them.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyway I see there can't be any change then...


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 7, 2004)

what do you think would help the organization of the picture album? 
more categories, less pics per category
I would like to improve it and i will put the time in just give me some details.
thanks


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking of a 'Post war' catagory, since people like to put those kinds of warbirds up too. And a Profiles one, because there are thousands of them in Misc.


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well look I could be very trying but anyway you asked for it
First of all the misc. section should not contain any WWII planes
because this is the subject of the site anyway.

I don't know how difficult is to transfer images but most of the images in the misc section are profiles of WWII aircraft and they can be in one section - I think that it would be easier to move the rest and rename the current section
Other are WWII aircraft that are graphics or even colored images that you could place in the colored photo section. (The graphics could go in a separate section too or can be merged in the paintings under the name of "graphics" generally.
The rest photos are modern aircraft and they can go to a separate section and the rest could stay under the name of misc. or if you want you can delete them

I have't checked how one can post a photo yet but you can make new posts to enter in a competely new section from where an admin will put them in the appropriate sections.

As far the sections of black white photos I 'd liked it more if each full section had the same number of pics with the others (e.g. 2000)
I hope that I didn't tired you much...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2004)

There should be a search function.....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I can move all the profiles - a big job, but hey.

Posting pics for the albums is dead easy! 

Just save an image onto your hard drive. 

It's best kept in a file called 'your pictures' (so that it is easily found). 

That done, in the album section click on 'upload pic'. Click on 'browse' and find the pic you're after in your pictures file. 

Hit 'open' and you should see it in the entry box. 

Write down the name of whatever it is you're sticking up, write a brief description if you like, click submit, and voila! There it is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2004)

> There should be a search function.....



there is, we asked for it and the pixies bought it back............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it was the Leprechauns


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't say it's diifficult to upload pics I just haven't checked how you do this...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooh yees! The luttle wee luprecuns must 'tae dun et! Oh Aye!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 10, 2004)

Ahh. Ze Vunders of ze inztan akcent. It very wonderful, ja?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 11, 2004)

Damn. I seem to have killed the conversation.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

No, I just havent been around to reply


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 13, 2004)

8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

"Mayamagogface and a banana patch.." ---
Steve Martin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

What the hell was that all about? :Wink:


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2004)

Everyone else was typin in dribble, so I cordially added my 2 cents....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

Makes sense...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 17, 2004)

How does dribble make sense? (unless you're a baby)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 18, 2004)

Is this what you bothered about the conversetion?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Im not bothered about anything, except that vicious looking Goose thats been staring at me for, ooooo, coming up to two hours now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

ever had one chase you??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah, Its part of growing up. They should really include in sex education and classify it as part of puberty


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

ypu're not scared of them are you??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats for the courts to decide


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 20, 2004)

I meant MichaelHenley not you CC.
But you are right about the Goose


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

I know you meant him, but im always one to stick my nose in, and any other protruding body parts


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Better watch those! They'll get cut off!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

I thought that was a Jewish tradition, not Athiestic!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Uhh...yeah...yeah...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 20, 2004)

I remember watching a documentary about a wedding. The girl was as Jewish as chicken soup and chopped liver, the bloke was 6'5 with blonde hair and blue eyes - anyway, to get married, _he had it done!_ With only local anaesthetic as well! Now _that's _commitment! 

And he was more worried about sitting the test to prove he'd learnt the Torah!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep. That's commitment!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

> 6'5 with blonde hair and blue eyes



A guy that fits the description of a perfect Nazi, having a JEWISH tradition executed on him...

You guys are right, that IS commitment


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> > 6'5 with blonde hair and blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a little ironic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 21, 2004)

This is commitment yes , I would not have done it! 
F**k me it's ing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

My father recently underwent that op 

I mean it woulnt bother me, but he keeps showing it off


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 22, 2004)

Ewurgh!


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 22, 2004)

is he walking around naked??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2004)

I certainly do. It's nice out, isn't it? 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

It's getting a bit 'nipply' out, this time of year.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 22, 2004)

Gotta beware of frostbite to the 'ahem!' extremities.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2004)

plan_D said:


> I certainly do. It's nice out, isn't it? 8)



So nice out, I think I'll keep it out. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

Show off!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes, well, the weather here is a bit more conducive to that sort of thing. Plus you don't have to worry as much about shrinkage.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

Again: "Show off!"


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay, I'll be quiet now. I think I have gotten under your skin and possibly touched a nerve.  Mum's the word now, no worries.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

Nah, no worries! I'm just going through a bit of 'weather envy'!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2004)

Easy to see at this time of year. But it also has the heat in the summer, which I don't typically mind, but some do. 90-100 Fahrenheit is not uncommon here in the summer months.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

In that case, you can keep it.  
No seriously, I've been to California once and it was a great time. As I recall, there was a blizzard going on at home too.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 22, 2004)

My friends in Atlanta were freaking out because they 'had a blizzard' before I was due to go, so taking their word for it, I took my heavy coat, and a furry hat - the way they spoke, you would have thought a pair of snow-shoes would have been useful too. Only when I arrive I find out that all they had was little bit of sleet! It was like spring is over here!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Haha


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2004)

so a nice summers day really...............


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 23, 2004)

Pretty much - the heavy coat that I had lugged all that way stayed in their flat the whole time I was there!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

I hate the sun  And the snow


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sure the snow hates you too...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Me like sun!  Me *hate* snow!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

I like the sun as well, but i miss the snow..... Sledding, skiing, snowball fights, smushing my wifes face into some fresh powder..... 

Man, the good old days......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2004)

You forced your wife to take cocaine...man, that's wrong.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah, after it kicked in she was lovin all over me....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Wouldn't know about coke :-", but actual snow is a royal pain in the ass!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2004)

> but actual snow is a royal pain in the ass!


Shoveling it and driving in it and getting stranded in it; yes i agree...... Hunting in it, sledding, skiing/snowboarding, wrestling, and full blown out snowball wars are not.... U gotta take the good with the bad.....

Theres people down here in Mississippi that have never even seen it....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2004)

Give 'em a month, they'll wish they'd never seen it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Driving in snow isnt a pain in the ass...Damn fun actually!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

In the country with no other cars around, Im sure it is... But when u get stranded on the interstate for 12 hours like some people are in Ohio right now, driving in the snow sucks ass meat.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

I suppose...There is a _small_ difference between driving a Mini in a driveway full of ice and snow and doing handbrake turns and reverse flicks and driving on the motorway...Shouldnt the road be salted anyway?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Road salting works when the city is ready for it, and the snow accumulation adds up slowly.. When the weather drops 22 inches on u in 8 hours, the plows and salters cannot keep up, especially on rural roads and interstates.....

I think all of us that have lived in the snow before have done crazy stunts in cars..... Handbrake turns are fun as hell, especially when ur doin 40 mph..... 

My wife was doin doughnuts one time in her Chevette back in the day and slammed into a curb.... The rear axel snapped like a matchstick... Funny as hell....


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 25, 2004)

Walking around naked is nice but I don't do it when others are present...
I think that I missed a lot of conversation... Sorry  
I rarely see any snow down here so I can't say anything about that
I just know that we have a lot of sun here and I actually prefer cloudy days but without any rain.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)

i love being inside on really rainy days.............


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 26, 2004)

I love sleeping when it rains... And it's summer and I relaxing out at the balcony hearing the rain falling...
Oh my God I miss this!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Road salting works when the city is ready for it, and the snow accumulation adds up slowly.. When the weather drops 22 inches on u in 8 hours, the plows and salters cannot keep up, especially on rural roads and interstates.....
> 
> I think all of us that have lived in the snow before have done crazy stunts in cars..... Handbrake turns are fun as hell, especially when ur doin 40 mph.....
> 
> My wife was doin doughnuts one time in her Chevette back in the day and slammed into a curb.... The rear axel snapped like a matchstick... Funny as hell....



MY and my friend done a drive by the other day in my XR2, he had an airpistol in the passenger seat and the window open, I drove down the drive, handbraked 180 degrees to the right, he shot out the window at a target and i drove back off up the drive...big fun. 

Unfortunatly it was wet though, and i got the front wheels on the grass and got stack, thus leaving to large tyre marks on the lawn...whoops


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2004)

Lottsa open fields and big parking lots around here. As kids, we'd go all day. Great fun!
I'm a bit more responsible these days.


A bit.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> MY and my friend done a drive by the other day in my XR2, he had an airpistol in the passenger seat and the window open, I drove down the drive, handbraked 180 degrees to the right, he shot out the window at a target and i drove back off up the drive...big fun.
> 
> Unfortunatly it was wet though, and i got the front wheels on the grass and got stack, thus leaving to large tyre marks on the lawn...whoops



Hang on a sec mate, I remember you saying you don't have a licence. So you must have a long stretch of private road then.....nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Nope. Just a large drive. There _is_ a convenient country lane leading up to my house though that I drive down occasionally though. Its a public road but I never said that...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah well, I doubt anyone would be seriously concerned about that. I guess all your driving will stand you in good stead when you take your lessons and test.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

Probably will. Hell, I even practice reversing around the corner, and to be honest its rather easy. The only thing ill have problems with is remembering to shuffle the wheel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm not sure if i'll get a car or a bike...............


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 30, 2004)

Why? You live in a small city where a car is practically useless?
I do but not now - I'm a student in Patras without a driving licence - and even if I had one without any chance of obtaining a car soon
The odds are in favour of getting a spitfire instead of a car


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Lanc, cars are pretty necessary in modern society, the only people who can manage without them are the Swiss. Do you really want to have to live in Switzerland for effective public transport?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 22, 2005)

There are worse places to live than Switzerland.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

I know but the laws are ridiculous...same sorta thing with singapore...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh no, I don't think it's as bad as Singapore. Not in Geneva anyway.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Bad??? U want bad???

Go to Toulan, France..... That place is bad news.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Cornwall in the UK is pretty dire too...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

there's nothing wrong with cornwall............


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

Apart from the radon gas.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 5, 2005)

Or the weird people.  
Wait! Did I say that out loud?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, but theres no harm in the truth


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 5, 2005)

Doesn't the radon gas and weird people go hand in hand? 

The truth! Jennners _are_ mutants!


----------

